# Lady Gaga ist Königin der MTV Video Music Awards



## Mandalorianer (14 Sep. 2010)

*Lady Gaga ist Königin der MTV Video Music Awards​*
Es war ganz klar IHRE Nacht. Am Sonntag wurden im Nokia Theater von Los Angeles die MTV Video Music Awards, kurz die VMAs, verliehen. Bereits im Vorfeld brach Lady Gaga alle Rekorde. Mit 13 Nominierungen sorgte sie für jede Menge Medien-Wirbel. Hätte sie all diese Awards bekommen, hätte es am gestrigen Abend lediglich drei weitere Gewinner geben können.
Bei den VMAs gibt es 16 Kategorien und Lady Gaga räumte die Hälfte davon ab. Über diesen Erfolg war die 24jährige sichtlich gerührt. Unter Tränen bedankte sie sich bei den Fans und verriet vorab den Titel ihres dritten Studioalbums: „Born This Way” soll es heißen und könnte möglicherweise eine Anspielung auf die zahlreichen Skandale rund um die Sängerin sein.


Bei einem solchen Abend durften natürlich auch spektakuläre Outfits nicht fehlen. Doch auch hier ließ die Gaga wieder alle Kollegen alt aussehen. Besonders schockte ihr „Fleisch-Fummel“. Gaga dazu: „Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass ich Cher einmal bitten würde meine Fleisch-Handtasche zu halten. Danke meine kleinen Monster!“ Der Vollständigkeit halber: Weitere VMAs gingen an Eminem (Best Male Video, Best Hip Hop Video) und Justin Bieber (Best New Artist). Somit scheint sich die ganze harte Arbeit für den 16-Jährigen wenigstens gelohnt zu haben. Die Sieger ...

Best Dance Music Video: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance

Best Collaboration Video: Lady Gaga featuring Beyonce – Telephone

Best Female Video: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance

Best Rock Video: 30 Seconds to Mars – Kings and Queens

Best Male Video: Eminem – Not Afraid

Best Pop Video: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance

Best Choreography: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance

Best Direction: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance

Best Editing: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance

Best Special Effects: Muse – Uprising

Best Art Direction: Florence + the Machine – Dog Days Are Over

Best Cinematography: Jay-Z and Alicia Keys – Empire State of Mind

Best Breakthrough Video – The Black Keys – Tighten Up

Best Hip Hop Video: Eminem – Not Afraid

Best New Artist: Justin Bieber – Baby

Video of the Year: Lady Gaga – Bad Romance



*Update*


*Rohes Fleisch ziert ihren Körper
Lady GaGa schockt mit Ekel-Outfit!*

*Bilder Hier 
http://www.celebboard.net/mtv-video...o-music-awards-12-9-2010-930x-update-7-a.html​*


Dieses Outfit kann doch nicht ihr Ernst sein! Lady GaGa (24) scheint Gefallen an rohem Fleisch auf ihrer Haut gefunden zu haben. Erst kürzlich zierte sie noch in zarte Filetstücke verpackt das Cover der japanischen Vogue und gestern hüllte sie sich bei den MTV Video Music Awards erneut in ein Ekel-Outfit der Extraklasse!

Nur dieses Mal zeigte sie noch etwas mehr Fleisch. Nein, es ist nicht ihre eigene Haut gemeint, sondern ein von Fett durchzogener Schinken. Selbst die Schuhe, die an klobige Moon-Boots mit Keilabsatz erinnern, sind aus totem Tier. Das Häubchen auf dem GaGa-Kopf ist ein köstliches Filet, bereit, nach der Show in der Pfanne zu landen.

Skurril sind die Outfits der achtfachen MTV VMA-Gewinnerin ja eigentlich immer, aber das übertrifft an Abartigkeit wirklich einiges.* Um alle Tierliebhaber zu beruhigen: Das Kleid war nur aus Plastik.*

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (14 Sep. 2010)

*würg* nu dreht sie ganz ab  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (14 Sep. 2010)

Ich finds klasse


----------

